# roadside stand



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

A good sign and the truck bed or card table...oh and an umbrella.
Or go to the flea market and use their setup.
Tom


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I went to Sam's Club and bought a restaurant-style metal rack. The shelves are adjustable. It's about 4 feet tall, maybe 3 feet wide and a foot deep. I set a solid wood plank on the top to shade/shield the honey jars from rain/sun. It came in white so I spray painted it yellow.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

grant: got pics?


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I just went outside to snap some digital photos. I've not posted pictures here. How in the world is it done? I feel like a moron. It ought to be easy (and it probably is). I may have to wait until my 13-year old comes home to help me.

What's the process to post pictures?

Grant


----------



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

*Honey House*


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Hey Honey House

What`s your address I am going ot bee out your way next month and thought I may vesit your road side stand


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

The Honey Hous:

Those are good pictures and nice ideas. There is al ot of room in that which allows for a great medium to express your joy in beekeeping.


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

I like it! I have thought about building something similar to that on my utility trailer so I can pull it around and sell honey and teach people about beekeeping all at the same time...maybe someday when i retire.....if I can still remember any of my ideas in 33 years
Tom


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Wow! I LOVE it. I posted pictures of my roadside/driveway honey stand in the Photo Gallery. But I like your's much better.

My honey tends to be exposed to the weather. Rain causes the ink on the labels to run. High winds, have on occassion, blown the whole thing over. My son seems to take pleasure in mowing REALLY, REALLY close to the honey stand to avoid string trimming, but he cannot seem to avoid bumping the stand and sending at least one jar (always glass) to the concrete.

My stand came from Sam's Club and is a restuarant style food shelf, adjustable to varying heights, and cost around $60 or $70 bucks, if memory serves me right.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------

